# Why is the show called ax men?



## Canthook Coasty (Dec 20, 2013)

Why is the show even called ax men?

They don’t use ax’s, they don’t act like men, they rarely do anything other than complain . You’ll see plenty of trees on a yarder or getting loaded, but hardly ever see them cut more than two during the show. When a tree falls on a saw, somehow the impact changes the model of the saw, they run straight gas or water without problems.

It should be called “Sissy drama queens operating heavy machinery dangerously”.

Or “Here comes Axey BoBo”


----------



## c5rulz (Dec 21, 2013)

I agree, absolute garbage.

I wish I could take credit for this find but I can't. Watch the video in this thread of early logging with real men in it.

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/found-a-nice-video-of-old-logging.248633/


----------



## clemsonfor (Dec 23, 2013)

Back in the first few seasons they showed more felling but I guess the dumb masses like to see what they show now vs actual logging. They use to show way more loaded. Trucks and such not so much now. Just rights yelling, throwing trailers over a hill, or smashing trucks.

Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


----------



## fubar2 (Mar 25, 2014)

I think they should have called it TV Tragedies or Near Death Experiences that never Seem to Pan Out.


----------



## blumtn969 (Mar 27, 2014)

clemsonfor said:


> Back in the first few seasons they showed more felling but I guess the dumb masses like to see what they show now vs actual logging. They use to show way more loaded. Trucks and such not so much now. Just rights yelling, throwing trailers over a hill, or smashing trucks.
> 
> Sent from my C5155 using Tapatalk


 First season was pretty cool, showed some real timber falling. Now I think the camera crews are afraid to cover the fallers on the steep ground. But now the show is a total joke and not even funny anymore, and I NEVER cared for the stupid river logging.


----------



## Vance in AK (Apr 6, 2014)

I spent over 10 yrs working in the woods in southern Oregon & northern California & have cut a LOT of firewood in the 20+yrs since then. I watched a few shows the 1st season, then a few the 2nd season, then couldn't stomach any more. There was not a single logger I worked for that would have put up with any of those crews. The fighting & bickering was not only dangerous, but cut production in a HUGE way. Every crew I worked with we were always a team. Had our disagreements, maybe even a but kicking at the bar AFTER we got to town, but we were a team. Or we were down the road...


----------



## Gologit (Apr 7, 2014)

Vance in AK said:


> There was not a single logger I worked for that would have put up with any of those crews. The fighting & bickering was not only dangerous, but cut production in a HUGE way. Every crew I worked with we were always a team. Had our disagreements, maybe even a but kicking at the bar AFTER we got to town, but we were a team. Or we were down the road...


 
Exactly right. AxMen is a disgrace. Every episode should come with a disclaimer..."What you are about to see has no real bearing on what logging is really like and should be regarded as entertainment, not truth".


----------



## stihl sawing (Apr 7, 2014)

I don't have cable and watched it for the first time Sunday, they tore up more and got hurt more than any reality show I've ever seen. Couldn't understand much talk from all the bleeps. I see now I'm not missing anything.


----------



## El Quachito (Apr 8, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Exactly right. AxMen is a disgrace. Every episode should come with a disclaimer..."What you are about to see has no real bearing on what logging is really like and should be regarded as entertainment, not truth".


 
But wait, somebody sawed their foot last episode so it all must be real, right? Just kidding.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 8, 2014)

El Quachito said:


> But wait, somebody sawed their foot last episode so it all must be real, right? Just kidding.



I don't know, I didn't watch it. My wife won't let me watch it any more. She says all the screaming and yelling is too hard to take. She's talking about my screaming and yelling.


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 9, 2014)

The only thing good about the show is cousin Katelyn. She is 100% rock solid and has a tragic but inspiring story. Being easy on the eyes is not bad either.


----------



## Milkweed Seed (Apr 9, 2014)

Because dhey axting. You know brotha like acting. Biggest BS show out there and I keep watching every weekopcorn: Insanity is doing the same thing over and expecting a different result.....,


----------



## woodchuck357 (Aug 2, 2014)

Ax men sounds better than cry babies.


----------

